# Clen and T3 drug test



## TheHardOne (Feb 2, 2014)

Do they look for clen / t3 during a drug test? (non athletic of course)


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 2, 2014)

Negative,  I was running clen and t3 and landed a government job

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 2, 2014)

Anytime you question it though error on the side of precaution

-jwgibbons


----------

